# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  πρόβλημα με αφυγραντήρα

## ioanniskar

Έχω ανοίξει το ίδιο θέμα και σε άλλο forum αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι μάλλον στην πλακέτα και ήθελα τη βοήθειά σας.
Έχω έναν αφυγραντήρα που δούλεψε τελευταία φορά πριν 2 χρόνια. Την τελευταία φορά που είχε δουλέψει ενώ ακουγόταν ο ανεμιστήρας του δεν μάζευε καθόλου νερό. Τον είχα αφήσει στην άκρη και είπα να ασχοληθώ τώρα μαζί του.

Μόλις μπει στην πρίζα και γυρίσω τον διακόπτη (SW2 όπως φαίνεται στο σχηματικό), ακούγεται ένα κλακ όπως του θερμοστάτη και αμέσως παίρνει μπρος ο ανεμιστήρας. Τα καλώδια του ανεμιστήρα συνδέονται πάνω στην πλακέτα. Η φάση φτάνει πάνω στην πλακέτα στο (ACL) X2 μετά από ένα διακόπτη που κλείνει όταν τοποθετηθεί ο κάδος του νερού. Οπότε ο ανεμιστήρας θα δούλευε ακόμη και με πρόβλημα στην πλακέτα αφού δεν παίρνει εντολή από κάποιο ρελέ.

Μέτρησα τον πυκνωτή του συμπιεστή (αναγράφει 5uF ±5% 450VAC) με πολύμετρο και μου έδειξε 4.348μF. Σε λειτουργεία μέτρησης R η αντίσταση πέφτει στιγμιαία και μετά γίνεται άπειρη. Το ίδιο και αν αντιστρέψω τα probes. Η αντίσταση μεταξύ των καλωδίων του συμπιεστή είναι C-R: 39Ω, C-S: 72Ω, R-S: 107Ω.

Ο συμπιεστής για να ανάψει παίρνει εντολή από ένα ρελέ στην πλακέτα που του δίνει ρεύμα στο X1(COMP). Το X111(N1) είναι ενωμένο με τον ουδέτερο X112(N2). Δοκίμασα να ενώσω το X1(COMP) απευθείας με τη φάση στο (ACL) X2 και άναψε ο συμπιεστής. Τα στοιχεία κρύωσαν αλλά δεν το άφησα αναμμένο πολύ ώρα και δεν ξέρω αν συλλέγει υγρασία. Γι αυτό πιστεύω πως είτε δεν δίνεται η εντολή από την πλακέτα να ανάψει ή έχει χαλάσει το ρελέ πάνω στην πλακέτα. (Δεν μπορώ να διαβάσω τον τύπο του ρελέ γιατί τα γράμματα είναι κολλητά με άλλο εξάρτημα.)

Σκέφτηκα μήπως έχει χαλάσει ο αισθητήρας θερμοκρασίας (RT1) θεωρώντας πως τα στοιχεία είναι ήδη κρύα και δεν ανάβει ο συμπιεστής, αλλά σε μετρήσεις που έκανα φαίνεται να δουλεύει σωστά (είναι NTC). Επίσης αν τον αποσυνδέσω ή τον αντικαταστήσω με αντίσταση πάνω από 470K αρχίζει και αναβοσβήνει το led λειτουργίας, οπότε σίγουρα γίνονται κάποιοι έλεγχοι στην πλακέτα. Βέβαια δεν κατάφερα να το κάνω να ανάψει το defrost led που λογικά θα άναβε αν εντόπιζε πολύ χαμηλή θερμοκρασία στα στοιχεία.

Τι άλλο να ελέγξω; Να αποσυνδέσω το ρελέ για να δω μήπως βρω ανταλλακτικό;

IMG_0825.JPGIMG_0827.JPGIMG_0828.jpg

----------


## JOUN

Για προβλημα στην πλακετα το βλεπω,λιγο δυσκολο να χαλασει το ρελε απο μονο του..Δοκιμασε να ξεκολλησεις και να μετρησεις τον μεγαλο μπλε ορθογωνιο πυκνωτη.

----------


## ioanniskar

> Για προβλημα στην πλακετα το βλεπω,λιγο δυσκολο να χαλασει το ρελε απο μονο του..Δοκιμασε να ξεκολλησεις και να μετρησεις τον μεγαλο μπλε ορθογωνιο πυκνωτη.



Τον μέτρησα 0.615μF. Πάνω γράφει 1μ. Μπορεί να φταίει αυτός;

----------


## Panoss

Είναι εκτός ορίων (αυτοί νομίζω έχουν ανοχές 10%, άρα τιμές κάτω από 0,9μF σημαίνουν ότι είναι ελαττωματικός), άρα σίγουρα τον αλλάζεις.
Άλλαξέ τον και δες. (τον αλλάζεις με έναν ίδιο. Αν αυτός είναι X2 (το γράφει πάνω του) θα τον αλλάξεις με έναν X2)
Μπορεί να ήταν αυτός το 100% του προβλήματος και να διορθώθηκε.
Ή μπορεί να ήταν απλά ένα μέρος του προβλήματος και να μη διορθώθηκε.

----------


## ioanniskar

Ο πυκνωτής αυτός είναι συνδεδεμένος παράλληλα με μία αντίσταση 330Κ. Συνδέονται μετά την ασφάλεια και πριν τη γέφυρα ανόρθωσης.

Πάντως εκτός ορίων είναι και ο πυκνωτής του συμπιεστή (4.348μF ενώ έπρεπε να είναι 4.75-5.25μF) αλλά αν του δώσω ρεύμα παίρνει μπρος ο συμπιεστής.

Έλεγξα και το ρελέ δίνοντάς του 12V και άκουσα το κλακ της επαφής, οπότε δεν φταίει αυτό.

----------


## Panoss

> Ο πυκνωτής αυτός είναι συνδεδεμένος παράλληλα με μία αντίσταση 330Κ.



Τον πυκνωτή τον μετράς *εκτός κυκλώματος*.

----------


## ioanniskar

> Τον πυκνωτή τον μετράς *εκτός κυκλώματος*.



Εννοείται, τον αφαίρεσα. (Απλά ανέφερα πού βρίσκεται στο κύκλωμα)

----------


## klik

Και τα ρελε τα δοκιμαζεις εκτος κυκλωματος, εκτος αν θελεις να πεταξεις την πλακετα (αν βασιστεις στην τυχη 50% πιθανιτητες να το δοκιμασεις σωστα ξαι 50% να κανεις ζημια).

Ο πυκνωτης ο μπλε πρεπει να αλλαχτει οποσδηποτε με τυπου Χ2 ιδιας χωρητικοτητας

----------


## ioanniskar

> Και τα ρελε τα δοκιμαζεις εκτος κυκλωματος, εκτος αν θελεις να πεταξεις την πλακετα (αν βασιστεις στην τυχη 50% πιθανιτητες να το δοκιμασεις σωστα ξαι 50% να κανεις ζημια).
> 
> Ο πυκνωτης ο μπλε πρεπει να αλλαχτει οποσδηποτε με τυπου Χ2 ιδιας χωρητικοτητας



Το ρελέ δεν το αφαίρεσα για την δοκιμή. Αν το 50% πιθανότητα το λες λόγω πολικότητας νομίζω πως το σύνδεσα σωστά.

----------


## ioanniskar

Άλλαξα τον πυκνωτή αλλά δεν είδα καμία αλλαγή στην λειτουργία. Ο συμπιεστής δεν παίρνει μπρος.

----------


## ioanniskar

Νομίζω εντόπισα το πρόβλημα και έχει να κάνει με το NTC.
Απομόνωσα την AC από την DC πλευρά και έδωσα 12V για να κάνω δοκιμές. Η συμπεριφορά του κυκλώματος ήταν ακριβώς η ίδια.


Σχεδίασα όλη την πλακέτα για να κάνω μετρήσεις και να βλέπω στο σχηματικό τι δεν πάει καλά. Το led λειτουργίας παίρνει 12V και αναβοσβήνει μέσω ενός NPN που συνδέεται με τον μικροελεγκτή. Αφού υπό συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες το led αναβόσβηνε δεν είχα καμένο μC.


Ενώ έκανα αμέτρητες μετρήσεις στα σημεία που συνδέεται το NTC, κάποια στιγμή ακούστηκε να κλείνει το ρελέ. To NTC είναι μέρος ενός voltage divider. Παίρνει 5V ενώ από την άλλη πλευρά του πηγαίνει μέσω 20K στο GND και μέσω 1K στο 3ο pin του μC.


Η αντίσταση του NTC σε θερμοκρασία δωματίου είναι περίπου 20K. Περίμενα να έχω περίπου 2.5V στο pin 3 αλλά μέτρησα 4.5V. Αφού κάτι δεν πήγαινε καλά με τη μέτρηση απομόνωσα το NTC και έδωσα απευθείας 2.5V. Μετά από λίγο ακούστηκε το ρελέ. Έκανα ένα voltage divider με το NTC στο breadboard και είχα την ίδια ακριβώς συμπεριφορά.


Αφού πειραματίστηκα αρκετές ώρες διαπίστωσα πως
-αν η τάση στο pin 3 του μC είναι 1.3V < V < 3V δίνεται η εντολή στο ρελέ ακριβώς 3 λεπτά μετά.
-αν είναι 0.3V < V < 1.3V ανάβει το led λειτουργίας αλλά όχι ο συμπιεστής (θεωρεί πως έχει πέσει αρκετά η θερμοκρασία των στοιχείων)
-αν είναι 3V < V < 4.2V συμβαίνει το ίδιο με πριν (μάλλον για λόγους ασφαλείας ώστε να μη δουλεύει ο συμπιεστής σε πολύ υψηλή θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος).
-αν είναι V < 0.3V ή V > 4.2V το led λειτουργίας αναβοσβήνει υποδεικνύοντας μάλλον κάποιο σφάλμα.
(δεν κατάφερα να βρω πότε θα ανάψει το defrost led)


Σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω η αντίσταση του NTC πρέπει να είναι πάνω από 13K και κάτω από 57Κ για να πάρει μπρος ο συμπιεστής. Όταν κρυώσουν αρκετά τα στοιχεία για να κλείσει ο συμπιεστής πρέπει να γίνει μεγαλύτερη από 57Κ αλλά να μη ξεπεράσει τα 310Κ. Επίσης να μη πέσει κάτω από 2.7K.


Φαίνεται να συμφωνούν τα παραπάνω με αυτόν τον πίνακα ενός NTC 20K. Το κύκλωμα θα δουλεύει πάνω από τους -25°C και κάτω από τους 73°C, αλλά ο συμπιεστής θα ανάβει από τους 4°C μέχρι τους 35°C.
Προς το παρών δουλεύει με μία αντίσταση 22Κ στη θέση του thermistor μέχρι να παραλάβω καινούριο 20K NTC.

----------


## Πατέντες

Το Humidity switch μπορεί να είναι το πρόβλημα.
Αφού έπαιρνε ο ανεμιστήρας και όχι ο συμπιεστής.
Ή ακόμα και ο αισθητήρας πληρότητας της δεξαμενής.

----------


## ioanniskar

Τα Humidity/water switch κόβουν το ρεύμα πριν φτάσει στην πλακέτα οπότε δεν θα δούλευε ούτε ο ανεμιστήρας. Διάβασε ένα post πιο πάνω. Εντόπισα το πρόβλημα στο temp sensor.

----------

